# October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (26 September 2007)

The October stock tipping competition is now just around the corner. This month's results are a vast improvement on August's with 49 out of a total of 70 entrants this month currently in positive territory.

In first place we have Love Zn with his selection *SDL*, having achieved a solid return of 61.46% so far this month. In second place is redandgreen who is just behind the leader with a 57.45% return with his pick *URA*. Rounding out the top three we have alphman with *CGX*, also running close to the leader with a return so far of 56.52% 

The October competiton is once again kindly sponsored by IG Markets. IG Markets was the first company licensed by ASIC to provide CFDs, and has continued to lead the way in terms of service, range of markets and innovative products. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. Guaranteed market prices on all shares, low commissions, and superior service, look to IG Markets for the winning solution.*

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between October 1 and October 31.

4. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The first placegetter will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Sunday September 30 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

The best of luck to all entrants!  


*A Product Disclosure Statement for this product is available from IG Markets Ltd and should be considered before deciding to enter into any transactions with IG Markets Ltd. ABN 84 099 019 851. AFSL No. 220440.


----------



## doctorj (26 September 2007)

Stokes or bust.

EGO please.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (26 September 2007)

Hi joe,

I'll take QOL please.
Thanks


----------



## prawn_86 (26 September 2007)

Your onto a good thing Snake.

I'll have AZC please Joe


----------



## buggalug (26 September 2007)

Hi Joe,

ADY for me please


----------



## juw177 (26 September 2007)

THX please


----------



## BIG BWACULL (26 September 2007)

AGF and now i picked that, EDE will go bananas :bananasmi


----------



## Flying Fish (26 September 2007)

mmn thx


----------



## spooly74 (26 September 2007)

CHZ thanks Joe.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (26 September 2007)

DGR thanks Joe


----------



## explod (26 September 2007)

I will stay with SAU thanks Joe


----------



## surfingman (26 September 2007)

DLS thanks Joe


----------



## Love Zn (26 September 2007)

I'll go CIG this time, thanks.


----------



## nioka (26 September 2007)

AUT again please. One of these days they will get some sweet results and I'm hoping for it soon.


----------



## marklar (26 September 2007)

HLX please.

m.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (26 September 2007)

I'll have FNT thanks Joe!


----------



## redandgreen (26 September 2007)

URA again thanks Joe


----------



## alphman (26 September 2007)

*URL* for me pls.  Watch this space.


----------



## Whiskers (26 September 2007)

I'll have GCR thanks Joe. 

This old nag can't stay on the floor for much longer, surely. :horse:


----------



## TheAbyss (26 September 2007)

UMC


----------



## bigdog (26 September 2007)

ROG - Red Sky Energy 

Drilling is underway

thx Joe


----------



## Bushman (26 September 2007)

FWL please


----------



## sam76 (26 September 2007)

vsg again please.


----------



## insider (26 September 2007)

imi pleaSE


----------



## son of baglimit (26 September 2007)

quick get a chair - youll need it............

yeah right.....

NMS thanks.


----------



## springhill (26 September 2007)

PKT for me thanks, drill results due soon


----------



## kgee (26 September 2007)

WGR again thanks


----------



## Pat (26 September 2007)

SHE please joe


----------



## Boyou (26 September 2007)

Having another crack at DIO ,please Joe


----------



## chops_a_must (26 September 2007)

NWE


----------



## stormbringer (26 September 2007)

JMS tx


----------



## steven1234 (26 September 2007)

Trf 

Thanks


----------



## hangseng (26 September 2007)

So much to choose from this period but I will go with AAR. 

I am now quite bullish with so much to come from this stock in the near term.


----------



## vert (26 September 2007)

rmi thanks


----------



## noirua (26 September 2007)

UXA please Joe, thanks


----------



## hypnotic (26 September 2007)

IMD thanks Joe


----------



## imajica (27 September 2007)

I'll have AED thanks


----------



## drillinto (27 September 2007)

TAM (Tanami Gold)


----------



## Mousie (27 September 2007)

Still waiting for *LML*, thanks Joe


----------



## Ruprect (27 September 2007)

Thanks Joe

Could i please have *KEY* again.


----------



## Bomba (27 September 2007)

PNA thanx


----------



## resourceboom (27 September 2007)

BUR thanks


----------



## Agentm (27 September 2007)

usual  ADI please


----------



## Trader Paul (27 September 2007)

Hi Joe,

NEO ... let's line up with this one again, as it will likely recover, 
with some positive time cycles coming into play, around 10102007 ... 

Many thanks.

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## rico01 (27 September 2007)

CBH  again thanks Joe


----------



## nomore4s (27 September 2007)

CFE please Joe


----------



## ALFguy (27 September 2007)

Not played in a while.

*MXR* please Joe.


----------



## Nyden (27 September 2007)

EDN Please,

Thank you.


----------



## Bush Trader (27 September 2007)

NWR, Please Joe


----------



## Lucky_Country (27 September 2007)

MON surely its time !


----------



## Nicks (27 September 2007)

AAM please.


----------



## dj_420 (27 September 2007)

BOL please joe

i think its time for trend reversal on these guys, heavily sold down and indicating bottom has been found


----------



## powerkoala (27 September 2007)

gdn for me pls
let see how this will go next month


----------



## Out Too Soon (27 September 2007)

GMR thanks Joe


----------



## Uncle Festivus (27 September 2007)

SRI please


----------



## krisbarry (27 September 2007)

MNM Thanks


----------



## Go Nuke (27 September 2007)

I'll go *AQA* please Joe.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 September 2007)

RHG please Joe,

Garpal


----------



## chicken8 (27 September 2007)

TZL please


----------



## rub92me (27 September 2007)

ERH please. Nice speccie microcap


----------



## drmb (28 September 2007)

AQR please, using the dartboard research tool this time


----------



## kevro (28 September 2007)

DRX - Diatreme Resources

Thanks Joe


----------



## Sean K (28 September 2007)

EXM thanks Joe.


----------



## Gurgler (28 September 2007)

SRZ thanks, Joe.


----------



## Sprinter79 (28 September 2007)

tlm thanks


----------



## wipz (28 September 2007)

CVN thanks


----------



## noobs (28 September 2007)

EDE thanks Joe


----------



## twojacks28 (28 September 2007)

bzi thanks joe


----------



## brerwallabi (28 September 2007)

PEM please, see this heading back to $5+ zinc inventories continue to decline, zinc and lead prices in recovery.


----------



## barney (29 September 2007)

RSN thanks Joe


----------



## moses (29 September 2007)

HDN please Joe


----------



## Wysiwyg (29 September 2007)

MEL please .


----------



## mickqld (29 September 2007)

RMG please joe


----------



## The Mint Man (29 September 2007)

ARX


----------



## Mofra (29 September 2007)

I'll take MGX please Joe


----------



## salpal (29 September 2007)

Hi I'll choose HGR thanks


----------



## So_Cynical (29 September 2007)

First time player

Ill have....GRK


----------



## stockmaster (30 September 2007)

sdl, fx


----------



## EasternGrey1 (30 September 2007)

GBP, thx.


----------



## justjohn (30 September 2007)

FUN..............THANX JOE


----------



## Col Lector (30 September 2007)

FXR....is there something on the boil??
Thanks Joe


----------



## 1234 (30 September 2007)

wipz said:


> CVN thanks




Dammit!!! Sure to be up there.. 

I"ll grab FNT if it's not taken. Cheers..


----------



## Captain_Chaza (30 September 2007)

EMP for this Captain 
Thanks 

Salute and Gods' speed to all


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 September 2007)

ahh - ABY will do 
thanks Joe


----------



## kelvin8r (30 September 2007)

Hey Joe!

Im so close to my .30 posts per day so if theres room for me ill have a crack at ARE, if not, theres always November!

Best of luck all!


----------



## bean (30 September 2007)

SVL thanks Joe


----------



## 56gsa (30 September 2007)

CUY

thanks Joe


----------



## Happy (30 September 2007)

PEO

Thanks


----------



## greenfs (30 September 2007)

TKG for me please


----------

